# Feeling like PMS all month :(



## QuiteLikeRain (Jun 19, 2006)

Just venting...

I feel like crap. Last month my cycle was 32 days long (longer than its ever been), and I spent a good week and a half with my usual PMS symptoms. I finally got my period and it was 6 days long (usual). For a few days now I've been feeling like crap (nauseous, headachey, HUNGRY, bloated, exhausted). I checked out my online calendar and today is my most fertile/ovulation day.

I'm realizing that I'm experiencing PMS-like symptoms in conjunction with ovulation as well as AF, and I have to be honest: I'm mad about it. I feel like I never feel normal anymore... (FYI, DS3 is 15mo. and just about done weaning; first PPAF was at 9mos PP, next was 11mo PP, and my cycle has been longer & longer since, going from 28d to 32d.)

I mean, if I didn't know better, I'd be convinced that I'm pregnant. I'm simply exhausted, skin is breaking out...even have heartburn (which I NEVER get unless pregs). I'm grumpy and uncomfortable.

Any advice/words of comfort?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I also get PMSey during O and AF. Sore bbs, cramps (maybe midleshmits? sp) It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I got my first AF at 9 weeks PP(I got so cheated even with EBF, ugh), once my baby high wore off at about 5 months all things went to hell. My hair started falling out, I had migraines from O-ing until AF, I felt terrible and was the biggest b*tch of my life. Actually I felt exactly like I did when I was 15 and hormonal. Backaches before AF, I mean horrible back cramps to the point it was hard for me to take care of myself or DD, I felt like a terrible mommy. Plus I was a constant rag to DH. My best friend told me about Vitex and OMG it was a lifesaver, my cycle was out of balance and I started taking it and my skin cleared up, my mood changed and I started feeling better.

Then I stopped because I was being lazy, and I also stopped taking fish oil. What a huge mistake, everything got all whacked out again. Then about a month ago started taking my multi, fish oil and vitex again and I am better. Note to self, don't stop taking the above ever again. I'd try vitex, but the fish oil is my lifesaver, it makes me so much better. HTH. I totally understand.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I take fish oil too, and it really seems to help my mood.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Another vote for fish oil too! I used high doses of it to prevent post weaning mood issues. I think it worked.


----------



## QuiteLikeRain (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, ladies!

I actually take an anti-depressant every day, and I'm generally very happy with it. I refuse to take fish oil due to being vegetarian; perhaps I'll try the Vitex.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you can use flax oil instead


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Flax oil isn't really a good substitute because as the large amount of ALA that's necessary to convert to a small amount of DHA. All omega 3's aren't same. Many people don't have the necessary ability to make this conversion due to their diets.

DHA is the compound of the fish oil the supports health brain function. Vegetarians can still take DHA in a non animal form. It's from the algae the fish eat and store in their body oils harvested from the ocean. Neuromins is a popular brand.

I found an interesting link explaining more:

http://www.vegetarian-dha-epa.co.uk/


----------

